
MIT plans for low cost DIY ventilator (2010) [pdf] - ada1981
https://web.mit.edu/2.75/projects/DMD_2010_Al_Husseini.pdf
======
ada1981
Will this work for Covid19?

Can we get these plans to hacker spaces, college engineering teams and others
who can start building these for their communities?

Folks need to stay on these for weeks to recover and we have a very short
supply.

